# [Problème] Ecran tout noir au boot :-/

## Neredev

J'ai installé la gentoo 1.4 récemment sur ma machine;

J'ai configuré lilo tout comme il faut...

Mais rien à faire : mon écran passe en mode veille et plus de signe de vie de mon unité centrale (pas de swap de la part du disque dur). Celà survient juste après qu'il m'ait énuméré mon matos...

Je cherche depuis déjà trois semaines et je dois avouer que c'est assez décourageant...

----------

## idoneus

peut etre tu n'a pas configure le kernel avec le filesystem pour toi root partition.

(excuse mon francais s.v.p.)

----------

## Neredev

oh, you'v'n't got a too bad french...

So i have to configure my filesystem in the kernel? I didn't know...How could i do?

(Thanks for your help)

----------

## BaNaNe

Salut!

Je le fais en fraçais ou en anglais?

hum... je vais essayer en français  :Very Happy: 

En fait, si, par exemple, ta partition root (/) est en reiserfs, tu dois mettre dans le kernel : (section file system) <*>Reiserfs support.

Je te conseille donc, si tu as des partition ext2/3, reiser, ntfs (pour win), fat,... de compiler le noyau avec le support de ces systèmes de fichiers en natif! (la petite etoile, pas en module)

Sinon, ton écran devient noir au boot, c'est peut etre parce que tu as installé l'interface graphique (Xfree + kde) et qu'elle est mal configurée?

Bonne chance

----------

## Neredev

BaNaNe > don't worry, je suis français  :Smile: 

Ma partion root est effectivement en reiserfs. Donc, si je comprends bien, je dois ajouter le support du reiserfs dans make.con, dans la variable "$use"?

Et, non, ça ne vient pas de X : je ne l'avais pas encore installé et il me faisait déjà ça. Je l'ai installé pour voir et j'ai importé la configuration de ma mandrake (qui fonctionne impecablement); ça n'a rien changé. Je n'ai d'ailleur pas encore installé kde.

Merci pour votre aide...

----------

## idoneus

Il n'y a pas un USE flag reiserfs. (description de use flags (anglaise))

Tu dois "enable" avec un * le support dans le kernel, comme BaNaNe a dit.

Sans cela le kernel ne peut "mount" le "filesystem".

est ce que je le compris correctement que tu voir rien apres lilo

(just to make sure, you get the black screen right after choosing the boot entry in lilo).

----------

## Neredev

idoneus > yeah, the screen is black after choosing an Os in LILO.

But...I'm a bit a beginner in the Linux world...

Could you explain me where il write this? 'Cause when BaNaNe writes "you have to put <*>Reiserfs support in the kernel", i've some problems to understand...

----------

## yuk159

En fait quand tu compile ton noyau, par exemple quand tu fait un make menuconfig, il faut veiller a ce que le systeme de fichier que tu utilise soit "coche" de cette facon <*> plutot que de cette facon <M> (module).

Une autre facon de voir si tu a le support des systemes de fichiers nessessaire a ton systeme :

```
-(:$)-> grep REISERFS /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

```

Donc, si tu a des partition reiserfs tu dois avoir le resultat si dessus,

Si tu a du EXT3 tu devrais avoir quelque chose comme ca : CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y ect ...

Maintenant je suis pas sur que ton probleme soit lie a ca, il faudrait que tu nous en dise plus sur les message que tu a avant le blackout

----------

## Neredev

Juste avant le blackout...Je vois défiler la liste de mon matos. Si je puis comparer, il me liste ça quand je boote sur le live CD, au début...

Par contre : en admettant que ça vienne du filesystem, il faut alors que je recompile tout? Donc reparti pour deux heures de compilo?

----------

## idoneus

J'espere que tu a compris que yuk159 a dit.

Si non, tu peut aussi le faire avec make menuconfig.

well reading french is no problem, but writing gives me some pain, so I'll continue in english. :Embarassed: 

go to /usr/src/linux

execute make menuconfig

choose file systems

go down to the entry which reads reiserfs support (or something very similar)

press space until <*> is shown (other modes are < > and <M>)

yes I'm afraid you'll have to recompile your kernel. if you forgot to add this before.

----------

## kwenspc

nan nan nan...ne réinstalle pas tout!

rebootes avec le live cd, monte ta partoche / sur /mnt/gentoo et chroot comme tu l'as fait à l'install.

à partir de là essais de recompiler un kernel.

genkernel --config  par exemple pour avoir le menu de configuration avancé (dans ton cas, laisse tmbé la génération automatique avec genkernel sans le --config tu n'auras pas tout ce que tu veux)

par défaut le support reiserfc est en effet en tant que module (<m> comme l'a fait remarqué yuk159)

mets le <*>

profites en pour séléctionner les trucs qui t'intéresse et ceux dont tu ne veux pas etc...

une fois que tu as fini de séléctionner ce que tu veux, tappes sur "echap" et là tu quittes le menu de config et genkernel s'occuppe de tout.

revois ta conf lilo si nécéssaire ensuite car le kernel généré a ptet un autre nom, dans le doute : vérifies.

quitte ton chroot, reboot (sasn le live cd)  et vois ce qui se passe

----------

## yuk159

 *Neredev wrote:*   

> Par contre : en admettant que ça vienne du filesystem, il faut alors que je recompile tout? Donc reparti pour deux heures de compilo?

 

Fait deja la verif tu verra ensuite  :Wink:  Mais je ne pense pas que ca prenne deux heure

 *Neredev wrote:*   

> Juste avant le blackout...Je vois défiler la liste de mon matos. Si je puis comparer, il me liste ça quand je boote sur le live CD, au début...
> 
> 

 

Tu ne peux pas etre plus precis ?

PS:Les autre on repondu entre temp  :Wink: 

----------

## Neredev

idoneus > Yeah, now i've understanded. No problem : i can read english without problem.

kwenspc > ne t'inquiète pas, j'avais compris  :Smile: . La Gentoo est réellement didactique...

yuk159 > Bon, ok, j'ai exagéré : ça n'a pris qu'une heure les fois précédentes...

Je n'arrive pas vraiment à etre plus précis...Il me liste mon matos, et je n'ai même pas droit à un message d'erreur : il passe au noir, c'est tout.

Merci pour votre aide à tous. Je vais essayer pour le reiserfs...Mais c'est un peu étrange que je sois le seul a avoir ce problème...

----------

## titix

Petite correction ;)

Ayant également un problème de FS avec REISERFS (thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=622821)  j'ai essayé d'intégrer reiserfs au noyau comme vous l'avez précisé plus haut mais malheuresement ce fs y est déjà inclus (il n'est pas en module).

Voilà :p

----------

## Neredev

Effectivement, je viens de jeter un coup d'oeil : chez moi aussi il est déjà en <*>...

Donc a priori ça ne vient pas du kernel...

Sur lea-linux, on m'a dit que ça pouvait venir du taux de rafraichissement de ma carte graphique ou encore de celui du moniteur, mais si c'était le cas je pense que le disque dur continuerait à swapper...

----------

## yuk159

C'est bien ce que je pensais, ca vient pas du FS, maintenant sans log ca va etre difficile de t'aider  :Confused: 

----------

## Bapt

Au lilo essaye de booter avec la commande vga=normal après, ton écran noir est quand même assez significatif d'un Framebuffer non/mal supporté  :Smile: 

Moi je n'ai aucun soucis avec mon root en reiserfs.

----------

## Neredev

Mouais, mais il ne m'embete pas avec ça sur ma mandrake...

Mais je vais essayer.

yuk159 > quel log voudrais tu? Je ne suis pas encore un expert, et au niveau des logs...Je suppose que ça doit correspondre à quelque chose comme "boot.log"? Je vais voir si je trouve ça.

----------

## yuk159

Tout dabord est-ce que le conseil de baptux a fonctionne ?

Est-ce lie au frame buffer (j'avais pense a un truc genre lettres noir sur fond noir) ?

Quel logueur utilise tu ? metalog syslogd ?

Peut-etre les logs lies au kernel

----------

## Neredev

Bon, j'ai essayé : rien de changé. Toujours le meme problème. Ca ne vient donc pas d'ici.

J'ai installé sysklog. Où est-ce que je peux trouver ces logs?

----------

## yuk159

 *Neredev wrote:*   

> J'ai installé sysklog. Où est-ce que je peux trouver ces logs?

 

Aie ... je le connais pas celui la (Aie pas la tete pas la tete ... aie)  :Wink: 

Essai de lister le contenu /var/log/ pour voir

----------

## Neredev

Ok. J'essaye ça et je reviens.

----------

## ghoti

 *Neredev wrote:*   

> mon écran passe en mode veille et plus de signe de vie de mon unité centrale

 

Démarres-tu directement en mode graphique ou bien en mode texte ?

Si tu démarres en mode graphique, il s'agit peut-être simplement d'un problème au niveau de la config de xfree.

Pour vérifier, tu peux chrooter sur ton système à partir du LiveCD et lancer manuellement la commande startx

Si ça ne fonctionne pas ainsi, on examinera ton /etc/X11/XF86Config  :Wink: 

----------

## tmsec

j'avais le même problème: lié à ma carte graphique non supportée (FX5200)

si tu as linux-2.4.20, passe à la 2.4.21 qui résoud le pb (lié à un pb d'allocation mémoire lors de l'initialisation du framebuffer). J'ai vu sur un autre forum que certains avaient résolu le pb en activant le support AGPGART au niveau du noyau.

sinon, solution radicale: booter en mode texte. Mais de toute façon le pb va revenir sous xfree qui présente la meme incompatiblité (le driver nv de la version 4.3 ne fait pas appel à l'AGP, résultat c'était mode veille chez moi). J'ai là aussi résolu le pb en mettant des drivers appropriés (du genre les officiels de NVIDIA). Ou alors en mettant le serveur framebuffer(à supposer que le pb de console a été résolu auparavant).

Donc je ne pense pas que cela vienne de reiserfs. Si cela avait été le cas, du n'aurais pas eu un écran noir mais un message du genre "kernel panic: VFS: unable to open root device at..."

----------

## Neredev

ghoti > Non, ça ne vient pas de ça. J'ai déjà testé (c'est la première chose que j'ai vérifié).

Disons qu'il ne boot meme pas jusqu'au moment où il (désolé je ne connais pas le mot), par exemple, fait "Eneabling swap space                               [OK]".

tmsec > En fait, je ne puis guère changer de noyeau (j'ai un modem 56 ko :/) donc il faut que j'evite d'en downloader un autre...

A moins que je ne puisse mettre n'importe quel noyeau ?

Quoi qu'il en soit, tu as parlé de "AGPART", mais je ne n'ai rien trouvé comme ça dans les options du kernel...Où est-ce que je peux le modifier?

Mais même si je met un runlevel de 3, il plante...Donc même en mode texte :-/...

----------

## yoyo

Peut-être un framebuffer mal adapté !!??

Essaie de ne pas l'activer dans le menuconfig.

Si tu veux le garder :

 *Quote:*   

> Console drivers  --->
> 
> [*] VGA text console
> 
> [*] Video mode selection support
> ...

 

Ne mets aucun pilote de carte vidéo spécifique (nvidia, matrox ...). Teste avec le VESA uniquement.

Donnes nous un peu plus de détail sur ta config matérielle (au moins carte graphique, chipset de ta carte mère, HDD ide/scsi/raid).

----------

## ghoti

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Teste avec le VESA uniquement.

 

Nan ! Avec le VGA !

(le VESA est à la base du framebuffer !)

----------

## Neredev

Carte graphique : Kryo II (3Dprophet 4000XT 32 mb)

Duron 1100 mhz, carte mère asus K7VTA3

HDD sur ide.

Je vais essayer, pour le framebuffer, mais je doute que ça fonctionne (déjà reglé dans LILO).

----------

## tmsec

rien à voir avec le mode texte ou non, le support vesa du 2.4.20 est buggé avec les cartes récentes de nvidia (pb de mappage mémoire)

----------

## ghoti

 *tmsec wrote:*   

> le support vesa du 2.4.20 est buggé avec les cartes récentes de nvidia

 

Qui parle de nVidia ?

La 3DProphet 4000TX est une Kyro !

----------

## Neredev

Bon, du nouveau (enfin) : j'ai récemment essayé la dernière Knoppix, et elle a eu le meme comportement que ma gentoo...Donc je suis passé en mode expert, j'ai réglé (un peu au pif) moon module SCI et il a bien voulu booter...

Et hier, j'ai réinstallé une vieille carte graphique (Riva 128), et là, ô joie les deux distribs ont booté impecablement. Le seul problème c'est qu'une Riva 128 a...4mo de mémoire vidéo...

Que dois-je en conclure? Racheter une carte graphique?

----------

## ghoti

Je reviens sur un de tes anciens messages (je sais, je suis têtu  :Wink:  ) :

 *Neredev wrote:*   

> ghoti > Non, ça ne vient pas de ça. J'ai déjà testé (c'est la première chose que j'ai vérifié).
> 
> Disons qu'il ne boot meme pas jusqu'au moment où il (désolé je ne connais pas le mot), par exemple, fait "Eneabling swap space                               [OK]".
> 
> Mais même si je met un runlevel de 3, il plante...Donc même en mode texte :-/...

 

Eh non ! Cette question de "runlevel 3" est valable sur les autres distribs mais pas sur Gentoo !

En effet, sur la Gentoo, il n'y a pas de runlevel dédié au mode texte.

Ou plutôt, disons que les runlevels ne sont pas gérés au niveau de /etc/inittab mais bien au niveau de /etc/runlevels.

Si tu examines /etc/inittab, tu verras que les niveaux 3 à 5 pointent tous sur /etc/runlevels/default.

Si ce répertoire contient le lien "xdm", alors tu démarres en mode graphique (et cela dans les "modes" 3, 4 et 5 de inittab !) 

Pour démarrer en mode texte, il faut enlever le lien xdm :

rc-update del xdm default

Le démarrage en mode texte doit être possible (la preuve : tu arrives bien à démarrer sur le LiveCD !)

D'ailleurs, si, avant le blocage, tu entrevois certains messages précédés d'une astérique en couleur et terminés par "[OK]", c'est que le mode texte fonctionne bel et bien et que le plantage se produit précisément au lancement de xdm ....

Essaie donc d'abord de supprimer le lien xdm et on verra pour la suite !  :Wink: 

----------

## Neredev

Hmm. Non, je n'ai meme pas le temps de voir les [OK]. Mais il faudra que l'on m'explique pourquoi le mode expert marche et pas les autres...

Je vais essayer ça...

----------

## edav91

Bonjour,

 *Neredev wrote:*   

> Hmm. Non, je n'ai meme pas le temps de voir les [OK]. Mais il faudra que l'on m'explique pourquoi le mode expert marche et pas les autres...
> 
> Je vais essayer ça...

 

Peux-tu nous donner le contenu complet de ton fichier 'lilo.conf' ?

Peux-tu nous donner le résultat complet de la commande 'dmesg' (en root, bien sûr) ?

On va regarder tout ça mais il faudra peut-être passer à l'install de pilote décrite ici (ne la fait pas encore, s'il te plaît):

http://trustonme.net/didactels/?rub=121

HTH,

Eric.

----------

## Neredev

Well, je vais voir ça...

----------

## Neredev

Bon, écoutez...

Je crois que je me suis attaqué à trop haut avec cette gentoo.

Alors, je vous en prie excusez moi, mais je crois que je vais stopper là : je patauge trop...

Je vais acheter une meilleure carte graphique sous peu, et le problème va s'envoler.

Merci quand même à tous et a toutes pour votre aide...

----------

## ghoti

Et tu oses nous plaquer comme ça en plein suspense, à 2 doigts de la solution ?

Pas gentil ça ...  :Sad:   :Wink: 

----------

## Neredev

Je sais, ça fait un peu stupide de ma part...

Mais quoi qu'il arrive, ça fait deux mois que ça ne veut pas marcher, alors ma patience commence à s'émousser...

De plus que je sais d'où vient le problème : ma kyroII n'est pas suffisemment reconnue et supportée par Linux. D'où la nécessité d'en changer...Le problème se reproduit sur pas mal d'autres distribs. Donc : changement pour une carte supportée.

----------

## JeeBee

J'ai exactement le même problème que toi.  En fait j'avais un GeForce MX200 et j'ai changé avec une Kyro II. Maintenant, mon écran devient tout noir lorsque je boot.

Si qqn pense a une solution, qu'il n'hésite pas à répondre.

JeeBee

----------

